# New York's Campaign for Little Britain



## Prince Rhyus (Apr 6, 2008)

http://www.campaignforlittlebritain.com/

Genius! (See their spoof "Party Election Broadcast.)

Anyone over there know of that tea joint?


----------



## D (Apr 6, 2008)

Yep - I pass by there all the time.  Been in a few times.  They've also got a place called "A Salt and Battery".  Trendy, expensive; but the folks who work in both shops are generally lots of fun.


----------



## rachamim18 (Apr 12, 2008)

DAMN! I thought you mean the BBC show!!! "Sowwy Mistah Duwley, I just hairdresser from widdle willage in Thailand. Ting Tong love yooooooooooou!" I will only be here for a couple of more weeks but would love to see it while I am here. Just about wore out my DVDs in the Philippines!!!


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 20, 2008)

I thought the Little Britain thing had got the knock back. Is the Tea Joint the same as Tea and Sympathy. Popped into the latter once. I think they model it on that tea room from Withnail and I. 

There's also the Chip Shop chain in Brooklyn. Viz annuals on the wall alongside Blue Peter paraphenalia and Silver Jubilee chintz. I nip in there for my jars of marmite.


----------



## D (Apr 20, 2008)

Where's the Tea Joint?

I know that Chip Shop in Park Slope.


----------

